# P219A



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Don't go back to that dealer.

Check the intercooler hoses and the air filter in the box. 

There have been a few instances around here of:
-Air filter backs off the clip holding it to the hose.
-Rubbed through IC hoses.
-Hose popping off the throttle body connection.
-Hoses popping off the intercooler connections.


----------

